# new to me 5/24



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ok, so it sounds stupid, but i sold my 724. I just didn't know how much i would use it since i have a really nice lawn boy insight single stage. But I still wanted to have a just in case machine. So i picked up a 1986 524. I can't believe how much heavier this one is made vs the 724, she is a tank! At $50 i couldn't say no.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

excellent price! the older machines with the large drum auger are much heavier that the machines with smaller drums


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH that is a better blower than the other one you had.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh Ya. The Toro's of that vintage are built like tanks. Much heavier. Has it plusses and minuses. If the engine is good you got a steal and a lot of steel.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Oh Ya. The Toro's of that vintage are built like tanks. Much heavier. Has it plusses and minuses. If the engine is good you got a steal and a lot of steel.


 It was one of those ran fine last year, now it won't start so selling cheap deals. I need a little cooler weather before I dig in to it, too dang hot and humid right now. Hope she comes back to life with minimal effort.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

some think that a 5hp blower is too small and that may be but I haven't run into a problem blowing snow with my 521, ok one time I had no traction and used the 826 cause it had chains on the tires


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Alright, drained the old fuel, carb is pretty clean. Fresh plug, fuel, oil change, disconnected the safety switches (except the ground on the throttle switch). Couple squirts of an anonymous spray and the old girl fired right up. 2 belts, tire repairs or replace, and a gear case oil change and i'll be good. 80-90 non-synthetic in the auger gear case I thought i read in another thread?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> and a gear case oil change and i'll be good. 80-90 non-synthetic in the auger gear case I thought i read in another thread?


Probably. Some use a #0 or a #00 grease.
Someone here will know.

Edit: found this discussion at BITOG
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2861495


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

80-90 weight gear oil non sin. the seals will not hold the sin stuff.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 80-90 weight gear oil non sin. the seals will not hold the sin stuff.


Thanks for the info, much easier to find than the mag 1.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

The old girl performed pretty well in the first storm. Tires had been flat, cleaned and applied bead sealer. Replaced the auger belt and off I went. Did my driveway and 3 other neighbors. 5hp might be a little light but the rest of the machine is really solid. Looking foreword to the next snowfall.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

gibbs296 said:


> The old girl performed pretty well in the first storm. Tires had been flat, cleaned and applied bead sealer. Replaced the auger belt and off I went. Did my driveway and 3 other neighbors. 5hp might be a little light but the rest of the machine is really solid. Looking foreword to the next snowfall.


Hey. It's a Toro... Did you expect anything less than great performance?
Happy everything worked out for you.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a 5 hp, 6 hp, 7 hp, and an 8 hp Toro
The older 524 is way heaver then the 622 or 724, and possibly even heaver then the 8hp powershift


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

jeez Dbert, can't beleive how jealous I am of this photo! good for you


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

dbert said:


> I have a 5 hp, 6 hp, 7 hp, and an 8 hp Toro
> The older 524 is way heaver then the 622 or 724, and possibly even heaver then the 8hp powershift


Nice machines! The older ones are definitely heavier duty. I couldn't believe how heavy my 826 was when I bought it. I grew up learning to clear driveways with my dad's early 1980s 724, so I love the look of those early models.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

dbert that is one awesome fleet. That would never work for me, too many choices.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

looks like that 5-24 could do with a lick of paint.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> looks like that 5-24 could do with a lick of paint.


Nah its better with the bit of patina. That way it frustrates your neighbor even more when your old rusty machine is removing more snow than his new shiny one.


----------

